# Diarrhea only at night



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm hoping you'll be able to help with some insight into what might be going on with Lily. She has a great poop on her evening walk, then gets diarrhea during the night. Not every night, but once or twice a week. Often enough, that I'm trying to figure out what might be happening.

Lily's been eating raw since she was a few months old. She's 2 years now, weighs 115 pounds and is fairly sedentary. She eats pretty consistently - about 30 ounces of food a day. I make patties for her of either pork/beef and beef heart and chicken backs - about 10% bone (I know, patties are bad. I'm slowly transitioning away from the patties to cubed meat, but the diarrhea incidents were happening before that). She gets about 15 ounces of the patties and a chicken quarter every day -also about 15 oz. Beautiful poop during the day, with the diarrhea accident during the night.

She eats the chicken quarter late in the evening - 8 p.m - too late? Could I be giving her too much food? She does have a sensitive stomach - meaning, if something really upsets her, she'll get diarrhea, but I don't think that is the problem. Should I be giving her a probiotic?

Any thoughts you might have on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Can you work her into eating once a day??

And yes, I would HIGHLY suggest stopping the "patties"(Im assuming that you mean that you are grinding the meat??)


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

The evening meal might be unnecessary for her at this point, have you tried feeding once a day?
I would try giving her more bone in general. Eevee doesnt do well with 10% bone, she needs more like 30% to keep her stools solid. But I just really eyeball the amounts - if she gets diarrhea/liquid stool, I put more bone in her next meal. It seems to work. :smile:

Have you tried giving her whole pieces instead of patties or cubed meats?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

are you weighing her food?

i ask only because chicken legs can come in all different sizes...

and because i'm the queen of not being able to eyeball...

the other thing..if she is sedentary, then you may want to back off the quantity....i came up with 27 ounces or so at 1.5%....

as suggested, she may do well on one meal a day...or two meals given earlier....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Too much food can be indicated by diarrhea later in the day....as dogs mature they tend to need less food. It may be now that she is pretty much done growing that she's needing less food than she was before. I would also suggest feeding her once per day earlier in the day if possible.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to feed my GSP late in the day, around 8 pm. I began waking up to bile vomit piles and every once in a while diarrhea. I am pretty sure I wasn't over feeding her. I started to feed her earlier in the day, like at 3 pm. I've been feeding her at this time for quite a while and the bile piles and diarrhea at night have stopped. Don't exactly know why...but I do know that it has helped her.


----------

